# MIDI Numbers



## willie45 (Jun 4, 2020)

I’m a bit confused about MIDI numbers and how to map functions onto buttons and faders. I. Know certain CC numbers are used for certain things eg CC64 for Sustain nut I’m not sure how this relates to the “learn” function on many DAWs and Plug Ins


For example , in various plugins, the Expression is mapped to CC11 and the Dynamics to something like CC1 and others are mapped to CC 103, 28. etc?? but would this matter?f I assigned a different CC no eg 1, 2, 3 , 4 etc to any particular control?


I’m guessing as long as I assign general CC numbers to particular controls and don’t use the same number for more than one of them I can map controls on my software via the “learn function quite easily


Have I got this wrong?


----------



## Kent (Jun 4, 2020)

In truth, it doesn't really matter 99.9% of the time, but it's a lot easier to use/expect the conventions than reinvent the wheel each time. You might be opening up a can of worms if, for example, you decided CC1 should control Sustain.


----------



## d.healey (Jun 4, 2020)

The great thing about the MIDI standard, and probably one reason why it's remained mostly unchanged for so long, is it's very flexible. According to the MIDI spec CC1 should control "modulation" which is usually interpreted as vibrato, but almost all sample libraries use CC1 to control sustain dynamics.

You can assign the controls in whatever way you prefer unless the sample library uses some particular CC under the hood for a dedicated task, then things might not work as expected. Most (but not all) libraries document their "reserved" CCs in the user manual. Also some pieces of hardware (like expression and sustain pedals) output a dedicated CC, and sustain pedal don't output a full range of values 0-127, they usually just output two values, one value less than 65 and one greater than 65.


----------



## willie45 (Jun 4, 2020)

Thank you both. I will keep the controls numbered conventionally where possible but good to know I can allocate whatever plug-in controls I want to each slider so they are in an order of use that makes sense to me.

On a bit of a tangent, I'm slightly confused by the dynamic and expression sliders. I am playing about with with and have tended to use the in tandem for the effect I want and I wonder if I should just map them to the same slider and apply the same changes to both at once as I use them?


----------



## d.healey (Jun 4, 2020)

willie45 said:


> On a bit of a tangent, I'm slightly confused by the dynamic and expression sliders. I am playing about with with and have tended to use the in tandem for the effect I want and I wonder if I should just map them to the same slider and apply the same changes to both at once as I use them?


It depends on the library, dynamics usually refers to a crossfade between samples recorded at different dynamic levels, often a volume curve is applied by the dynamics controller as well to provide a realistic sound, but sometimes it's just the crossfade. Expression is basically a volume control. You can combine them if you want, lots of people do so you wouldn't be on your own if that makes you feel any better


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jun 4, 2020)

And don't worry... it only gets more confusing from here.


----------



## EgM (Jun 4, 2020)

I usually keep CC1(modulation), 7(volume), 10(pan), 11(expression) and 64(sustain) to their original designated duties, the rest of them get used freely.


----------



## willie45 (Jun 4, 2020)

d.healey said:


> It depends on the library, dynamics usually refers to a crossfade between samples recorded at different dynamic levels, often a volume curve is applied by the dynamics controller as well to provide a realistic sound, but sometimes it's just the crossfade. Expression is basically a volume control. You can combine them if you want, lots of people do so you wouldn't be on your own if that makes you feel any better



Thank you. That's good info and I will bear in mind

EDIT. Sorry just re-reading, do you mean it's common to map both controls to one fader and operate them as one adjustment? 

I have found - in my very limited experience - that in some instruments it makes no discernible change that I can hear but at other times it makes quite a difference. If I understand you correctly you are saying it might not matter but it won't hurt. Am I reading you right? Thanks


----------



## willie45 (Jun 4, 2020)

Tim_Wells said:


> And don't worry... it only gets more confusing from here.



Oh good. Reassuring news


----------



## willie45 (Jun 4, 2020)

EgM said:


> I usually keep CC1(modulation), 7(volume), 10(pan), 11(expression) and 64(sustain) to their original designated duties, the rest of them get used freely.



I thought I'd do something pretty much like that. It makes sense to me. Thank you.


----------

